# AIM - Assessment for Senior Manager Human Resource



## wasaykhalid (Sep 22, 2014)

I am going to apply for skill assessment through AIM. If Anyone who has obtained Skill Assessment through AIM please share your reviews.. 

Following is the criteria as mentioned on their website.
"Have a proven record in a senior functional management position over a continuous period of at least three (3) years,
requiring the delegation of authority directly to *three or more subordinate managers* each of whom hold positions requiring
the delegation of work to *three or more subordinates* in managerial, supervisory or technical positions;"

Whereas in Explanatory Notes they state: "To be assessed as a senior manager for migration purposes, the complexity and size of the organisation will influence the
assessment."

At this time I am working in a bank which has a very complex structure with more than 15,000 employees. The number of staff who reports directly to myself are 12. But only 1 of them is on managerial position. Do I meet the criteria??

Please share your reviews.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

From what I've heard about AIM assessments, no you would not meet the criteria. I gather they are very strict about the fact that you must manage at least 3 managers who are responsible for other employees.


----------



## wasaykhalid (Sep 22, 2014)

Maggie Thank you for replying.

but it is also mentioned on their website that the size and complexity of the organization will effect the assessment. In my current organization the total number of employees are 12,000 and it is operational in the whole country at 1050 plus locations. Does this matter???


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

wasaykhalid said:


> Maggie Thank you for replying.
> 
> but it is also mentioned on their website that the size and complexity of the organization will effect the assessment. In my current organization the total number of employees are 12,000 and it is operational in the whole country at 1050 plus locations. Does this matter???


In that case then you need to include an organization chart. But I agree with Maggie, they are very strict about this requirement of management of at least 3 other managers.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello please help. I think of applying to AIM for HRM too. I work at an international organization that operates in more than 130 countries around the world. That's how big it is on the global scale. In my location the organization consists of around 170 employees. Based on the organizational chart, I have no direct subordinates who report to me. However, there are more than five line managers who report to me in the frame of human resourcing. Will I meet the requirements?


----------



## sohausman (Oct 21, 2015)

*soha*

HI...

I m in the process of gathering required documents for my AIMS assessment in the capacity of Manager HR
I have a total of 6.5 years of experience out of which 3.3 is of Manager Hr and I have 3 Assistant managers directly reporting to me with their respective assistants reporting to them. I m directly reporting to the COO. Organization where I m working has around 200 + employees. I have done MBA and started job right after and I have total of 6.5 years of experience rather than 10 years but I do have professional business degree from a recognized university with an honors degree as well. I have the organizations chart, Jd's of my subordinates and also all the positions held by me over the years along with the promotion letters and experience certificates.
so what r the chances of a +ve assessment ... an early response would be highly appreciated......

Regards


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

sohausman said:


> HI...
> 
> I m in the process of gathering required documents for my AIMS assessment in the capacity of Manager HR
> I have a total of 6.5 years of experience out of which 3.3 is of Manager Hr and I have 3 Assistant managers directly reporting to me with their respective assistants reporting to them. I m directly reporting to the COO. Organization where I m working has around 200 + employees. I have done MBA and started job right after and I have total of 6.5 years of experience rather than 10 years but I do have professional business degree from a recognized university with an honors degree as well. I have the organizations chart, Jd's of my subordinates and also all the positions held by me over the years along with the promotion letters and experience certificates.
> ...


Your case looks quite promising for +ve, good luck mate


----------



## sohausman (Oct 21, 2015)

hmm I hope so...


----------



## sohausman (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi...

I have just sent my documents to AIMS for assessment as Manager HR... and I wanted to know is the 6 weeks time frame they have written on their site is the maximum time they take for assessment or average time of processing .... Anyone who applied and got response from Aims recently?

Regards


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 8, 2015)

*AIM assessment enquiry Marketing Manager- Need Advice*

Hi, Friends , Please advice 

I have below qualifications and experience and need AIM assessment as Marketing Manager. I have Job offer from Sydney .


Can please someone suggest about my chances...

Qualifications :

Bachelors in Computer Applications
Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management
Masters in Business Administration

Experience :

Marketing Administrative Assistant - 12 Months ( Part time )
Marketing Manager - 12 Months (Full Time)

Job Responsibilities on Current Job :

•	Provide the planning and leadership to the Marketing Department by ensuring that the appropriate structures, systems, competencies and values are developed in order to meet and exceed the goals of the Marketing plan.

•	Prepare new product marketing plans for product introductions in cooperation with senior management colleagues

•	Develops and maintains Fluent Academy’s online presence through the maintaining of our website, social networks, listings, and other electronic marketing as appropriate

•	Manages key relationships with clients and other marketing and media consultants, as well as any volunteers working on marketing projects

•	Decide sale targets to maximise company sales and profit

•	Develop strategies to promote organisation’s standard 

I directly report company to CEO & Director. So please tell me if I need anything further and chances of positive response 


Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Did you look at the AIM website to see what criteria is required for a positive skills assessment?

For an AIM skills assessment you must have at least 3 years of senior management experience, and you must have at least 3 managers reporting to you (each of whom have at least 3 direct reports).

If you've only been a manager for 12 months, you will not receive a positive skills assessment.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Did you look at the AIM website to see what criteria is required for a positive skills assessment?
> 
> For an AIM skills assessment you must have at least 3 years of senior management experience, and you must have at least 3 managers reporting to you (each of whom have at least 3 direct reports).
> 
> If you've only been a manager for 12 months, you will not receive a positive skills assessment.


Dear Maggie, could you please help me? I think of applying to AIM for HRM too. I work at an international organization that operates in more than 130 countries around the world. That's how big it is on the global scale. In my location the organization consists of around 170 employees. Based on the organizational chart, I have no direct subordinates who report to me. However, there are more than five line managers who report to me in the frame of human resourcing. Will I meet the requirements?


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dear maggie,thanks for info ........yes i read criteria but there also mentioned that experience can be reduced if you have related qualifications so I thought they may accept it with 12 months experience . And regarding 3 managers reporting case , what if organisation is small ? Waiting for your reply .


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

harry5654 said:


> Dear maggie,thanks for info ........yes i read criteria but there also mentioned that experience can be reduced if you have related qualifications so I thought they may accept it with 12 months experience . And regarding 3 managers reporting case , what if organisation is small ? Waiting for your reply .


hi friend... just wanna ask you, do you have 3direct subordinates that report you and only you? how can this work with HRM field? I work in 170+ org, I have 1 CEO who I report, and the other managers (directors) report me in area of HR,but not only to me but also to the CEO


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi valsnail , i have no idea i am also asking someone here dear


----------



## sohausman (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi....
I think what I understand from there requirements that you must have 3 persons working in managerial position directly reporting to u... which is my case as I have 3 managers reporting to me ... they are assistant managers catering different functions of hr .... I have sent my assessment a week back so waiting for the response now... just got the acknowledgement email and my reference I'd for further contact....


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I have no experience with AIM, however I have always read that they are very strict with the criteria regarding the organisation structure (manage 3+ direct reports and each direct report has at least 3 direct reports). I've never heard that they would consider less than 3 years management experience, but perhaps someone who has had a positive skills assessment can advise.


----------



## arshadj (Jun 26, 2015)

I have recently positive assessment from AIM for the position of Sales and Marketing Manager. The following is their assessment statement;

_"Your managerial experience as Manager (2011/Current) shows that you have a record of proven achievement over a period of three years or more in a senior management position such as chief executive, general manager or senior functional manager".​_
However, this only covers 3.8 years out of my 15 years of experience in the field of Sales and Marketing. So does this mean that my remaining experience is wasted and will not be considered for points allocation by DIBP? 

Can anybody help


----------



## sohausman (Oct 21, 2015)

How long did they take for the assessment as I have sent my documents for HR manager 2 weeks back.... 
Thanx


----------



## wasaykhalid (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

Thank you for your reply.

I have a proven record of more than 3 years of experience as HR Manager. But only 2 Managers reports directly to myself. DO I meet the criteria??

Have a good day.

Regards


----------



## sohausman (Oct 21, 2015)

hi...
I think they have explicitly mentioned that at least 3 must be directly reporting to you may be it is the lower limit... You can email them to clarify as they will reply to your query even if you are sending it before lodging the application.
I have been asked to provide additional information which is not technically additional as they require few documents to be signed by the person to whom I m directly reporting COO not the CEO so will have to get them signed and stamped again


----------



## wasaykhalid (Sep 22, 2014)

sohausman said:


> Hi....
> I think what I understand from there requirements that you must have 3 persons working in managerial position directly reporting to u... which is my case as I have 3 managers reporting to me ... they are assistant managers catering different functions of hr .... I have sent my assessment a week back so waiting for the response now... just got the acknowledgement email and my reference I'd for further contact....


Soha Usman
Thank you for your reply.

I am working in the same scenario there are 3 Associate Managers who reports directly to myself. But on AIM Website the criteria states that 3 MANAGERS must report to you directly.

Please dont forget to reply on this post as soon you receive any answer from AIM.

Appreciate your help and support in advance


----------



## sohausman (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi...

well if I am the HR manager and the senior most person in my department then the persons directly reporting to me cant be managers in title but in actual they are working in the managerial positions .... I m the executive level and they are more like middle level managers so their title is assistant managers as they themselves have management assistants working under them. I will be sending them the additional required documents by tomorrow then whenever I receive any reply will surely update here


----------



## sensensen (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all,

My wife’s sister also has the same problem when she is wishing to apply skill assessment under HR Manager criteria, her background as follows:

She is working as Group HR Manager in one of sizable group in manufacturing of paper and packaging products in China (over 10 subsidiaries) since December 2010. Previously, she employed as HR Manager and Assistant HR Manager at its subsidiary of the Group from April 2009 to November 2010 and April 2007 to March 2009 separately. In her current position, she is reporting to Chairman, CEO, COO and remuneration committee directly. This group has over 4,500 employees currently. Under the HR Department, 5 managers (2 payroll and pension managers, group recruitment manager, occupational safety and health manager and group administrative manager) are reporting to her.

Under the above situations, should she be able to apply skill assessment under the HR manager criteria.


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi All, would like to hear your success stories? Has anyone got assessed from AIM for "Human Resource Manager" Position?



sensensen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife’s sister also has the same problem when she is wishing to apply skill assessment under HR Manager criteria, her background as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashes88 (Nov 2, 2015)

sohausman said:


> Hi...
> 
> well if I am the HR manager and the senior most person in my department then the persons directly reporting to me cant be managers in title but in actual they are working in the managerial positions .... I m the executive level and they are more like middle level managers so their title is assistant managers as they themselves have management assistants working under them. I will be sending them the additional required documents by tomorrow then whenever I receive any reply will surely update here


Hi Sohausman, 

Can you update us on the status of your assessment. How long did it take to get the results? what were your results. Hoping you got your positive!


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

*Assessment documents*

Hi,

I' am planning to apply for AIM Assessment - can any one please help me with the documentation process?

1. What are the documents required ?
2. Company where I worked does not give reference letter and org chart in their letter head - what is the way forward?

3. Where do I send the application to ? Is it online or Physical copy ?

4. How to make the payment ?

Any response on this will be helpful.

Regards
jaitrajive


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

*Human Resource Manager*

Hi,

Any one got positive assessment for Human Resource Manager from AIM Australia ?






sohausman said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have just sent my documents to AIMS for assessment as Manager HR... and I wanted to know is the 6 weeks time frame they have written on their site is the maximum time they take for assessment or average time of processing .... Anyone who applied and got response from Aims recently?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Have a question with regards to reporting. A kind request to experts or senior members to revert on as mentioned below
I am working as a HR manager since 2009. I have changed organization almost 3 times and in the past 2 organization I had more that 4 assistant manager reporting to me however unfortunately those orgs have shutdown. In my current company I am reporting directly to the Co-Founder and I do not have any reporting to me as the company is newly started. Will I get a positive assessments ?

Request a revert


----------



## elaghil (Dec 12, 2016)

jaitrajive said:


> Hi,
> 
> I' am planning to apply for AIM Assessment - can any one please help me with the documentation process?
> 
> ...


Dear Jaitrajive

Did you receive any information for your above questions??

I am planning to apply for AIM assessment for the position of Managing Director and have the same questions


----------



## elaghil (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Please anyone who went through the AIM assessment or other assessment can help.

I am applying for Managing Director. One of the companies i worked for is overseas. My question:
1) Should i ask the company to certify all of the docs , for example at the foreign ministry, prior sending them to me?
2) After receiving them should i certify them as well from any of MARA registered agents where i am currently living before i send them to AIM?

Or all this certified process is not required????

Your help is appreciated


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a question too?

My agent says, you should work in the capacity of a manager for 3 yrs before applying- Is it correct?

Second, your designation has to be Manager, before applying for the same? Can not be AM?

Three, even if you are a Manager, a Manager can not report into you and neither like so many Assistant Managers?

Fourth, you should be working in the same company in a row for three years? Is it correct?

So this is very confusing? Seems, any person who got positive assessment can revert.


----------



## reachresha (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, 

I have 8.5 years of experience in Human resource. On AIM website they are mostly referring to 10 yrs experience. 
So is the 10 yrs experience minimum requirement to apply for AIM?

Secondly, I am handling team since last 4 years and have hierarchy of 12 people under me including 3 managerial level people.
Will that suffice to apply for AIM?

Thanks.


----------



## tolly84 (May 7, 2018)

Hi there, am wondering if anyone has had success with AIM assessment while not meeting all the criteria.

My specific query is about the 3 direct reports who in turn manage 3 people who are in a supervisory capacity - essentially, has anyone got an experience as to whether this is an absolute yes/no requirement or they look at the bigger context.

Welcome your experiences.
Thanks.


----------

